# Is there a light you won't sell?



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 19, 2013)

Do you have any flashlights that you won't sell? Pictures are greatly appreciated.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 20, 2013)

some of the lights i have right now i wont sell, simply because of their condition. 
the couple of lights in my sig are my all-time favorites so those arent going anywhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamie.91 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes

Sunwayman V11R mirage set - was a gift from the GF

Quark mini Ti - first Ti light and only got it because of how much I love my quark mini on my key ring

Surefire 6P - my first surefire which started the surefire craze

Fenix LD01 SS - one of my first "proper" lights from when I first started out, I got it when cash was tight an had only that light for a while, relied on it a lot and it was a real companion! Died after a year or so probably because I ran it on 10440's


----------



## bfayer (Aug 20, 2013)

My first SF 6P.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## välineurheilija (Aug 20, 2013)

I wont sell any of my Surefires because im located in Finland and its hard to get them and expensive so nobody will pay enough for them.Also they are my favorite brand


----------



## cland72 (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't think I'll ever sell my Surefire C2-HA with the Malkoff M61L 219. It's not a collector's piece, but I use the smack out of it, and it's with me almost everywhere I go.


----------



## kelmo (Aug 20, 2013)

My 1st Surefire, an E2D with the domed lens!


----------



## London Lad (Aug 20, 2013)

Probably these:-





[/IMG]


----------



## easilyled (Aug 20, 2013)

My Tain Hyperluxes:-


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow easilyled, those must of cost you a few shiny pennies!


----------



## oRAirwolf (Aug 20, 2013)

Fenix TK70
4700 lumen / 223kcd modded BTU Shocker
EDC+ X60L3 XP-G2 NW and Nichia 219 P60's


----------



## DrafterDan (Aug 20, 2013)

My good old SF E2E. Had it for about 13 years now.






*edit, I should look at its actual model name before I post... It's an E2E.


----------



## buds224 (Aug 20, 2013)

4sevens Quark RGB


----------



## al93535 (Aug 20, 2013)

HDS 170 exec with golden dragon emitter. 

sent from a non Apple device


----------



## reppans (Aug 20, 2013)

FourSevens Preon ReVo SS


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 21, 2013)

Drafterdan, 

Looks pretty dang good for a 13 yrs. old light.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Aug 21, 2013)

HDS Clicky and my old Surefire A2. Both have a lot of sentimental value. And both are still very good lights, although the A2 is certainly showing its age and can't compete with today's stuff.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 21, 2013)

McGizmo PD, presented as a gift from Don. It doesn't see a great deal of use, but sits on the nightstand and its two levels are ideal for wandering the house at night.


----------



## wjv (Aug 21, 2013)

My ITP C8T

It was my first real (quality) LED light.
It is no longer being made.
It has a unique Ramp up/down interface 6-190 lumen with memory
Has a nice white beam
Has great throw for a 2xAA

Stock Photo. 





Another one is my Fenix LD10 that I just bought.

It has the best (for me) mode spacing/selection for a general purpose "around the house" light, 3/13/45 + 100 "turbo" mode

It is no longer being made.

I seriously am thinking of ordering another so I can have a spare in case the one I have dies, or is lost.

Third from the left





The other lights in that photo are also keepers, but not like the ITP C8 and the LD10. 
They are: Left -> Right: 47s Mini-ML with a decent tint, ITP A3 EOS, the LD10, Fenix PD32UE, and a Ruger LCP which suffers greatly from pre-flash. . . But is a great thrower.


----------



## blackbalsam (Aug 21, 2013)

My Milky Hi-Flood with N219 Hi-Cri.......The most beautiful beam ever.....Robert


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 21, 2013)

Oops, posted in the wrong thread... Moved the post to the proper thread.

But, since I'm here, I'll address the topic. History has proven I'll sell just about any light. In the last 3 years, I've sold over 30 lights, even the G2 that started all of this 10 years ago...


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2013)

Minimags, and a ~30 year old mag 2d.


----------



## wjv (Aug 21, 2013)

turbodog said:


> Minimags, and a ~30 year old mag 2d.



Wow! You have every color in the rainbow!!


----------



## Silgt (Aug 22, 2013)

Impressive collection of Mini Mag

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice mag collection!


----------



## rayman (Aug 26, 2013)

I will never sell my first flashlight I ever bought: a green 2AA MiniMag. I got it on vacation in northern Italy when I was about 7 years old . The next would be my first quality LED flashlight: a Jetbeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S. And my first EDC light: a Nitecore EX10. Got that one in the preorder and swap the piston with a slotted one and glued a blue trit in it. Those are still my favourite UI up to date.

rayman


----------



## kj2 (Aug 26, 2013)

rayman said:


> I will never sell my first flashlight I ever bought:


Same for me -It all started (first led-light) with a Fenix TK11 
Before that I had a Maglite 5D. Although it's size, I won't sell it. Same for my 2D Maglite.


----------



## johnjr (Aug 26, 2013)

My favorite light has to be my 4Sevens Maelstrom S18 for my use!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 27, 2013)

I could be talked out of any of them except my Litefluxes and my D11.2.

Geoff


----------



## T45 (Aug 27, 2013)

My round body Surefire 6P, my other 6P with a Z32 old school ribbed bezel, and my M3. Really like my quark mini 123s.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Aug 27, 2013)

Probably my Arc AA.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 27, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Do you have any flashlights that you won't sell? Pictures are greatly appreciated.



*Streamlight TL2 LED model (not the C4 version), Inova X5, SureFire C2.*

These were my first 3 serious lights after I got bit by the flashaholic bug. Not getting rid of any of them. Also ...

*Milky-modded L1 Xtreme, Custom Leef-bodied SureFire M4, Custom Leef-bodied Surefire 9P w/ custom M60 Malkoff LED drop-in, Fenix L0D Rebel 80.*

I'm keeping those for different reasons. The L1 was one I commissioned Scott to build for me, specifically for my needs. I own other creations of his. But all were bought used off of the MarketPlace. 

The M4 I refuse to sell because I put in way too much money into it to remotely get a decent amount of it back, if I ever sold it. Yes, I do love it. However, I'd be lying if the initial outlay of capital wasn't a contributing factor. Lesson learned: Buy an M4 first, then get a custom body for it. Don't get the custom piece first, and then try to buy up all the other pieces off of the MarketPlace. Even though in my case I got extremely lucky and found someone willing to part out their M4, it was still too much money. I bought everything from that member except the stock body.

The 9P was originally bought simply because I wanted more than just one Leef-bodied light in my collection. But damn it turned out far better than I expected! This is easily one of my absolute favorites in my collection now! I scored one of the last M60 custom drop-ins before the Production version came out. The drop-in, with the Leef body, and stock SF bezel is an absolutely perfect gap-less fit! I can use either 2x18500 rechargeable cells or 3xCR123 primaries without having to swap out the drop-in. With the lamp in my M4, I have to swap out between the stock P61 lamp or a Lumens Factory lamp depending on whether I want to use 4xCR123s or 2x18650s. That's a pain. The M4 that I thought I wanted most of all as a Leef-bodied light has taken a big backseat to my 9P that I simply wanted just to get another Leef-bodied light in my collection before Leef stopped making those custom bodies. 

L0D ... I ended up testing it for over 25 hours to make sure my Rebel 80 version wasn't part of the infamous batch of defective Rebel 80 emitters that made it into Fenix lights. Plus, one night, it saved my bacon when a much more expensive and marketed as a "sophisticated" light; failed miserably! (What the heck, it was an 80 lumen Night-Ops Gladius.) Taught me a very important lesson that night ... I want my lights to be dumb! No automatic shut-off. No complicated as Hell procedure to swap out the batteries. Basically, no sophisticated BS! I'll give up my precious L0D the day I shove it through a filthy thief's eye. That's when he can have it.


----------



## jcr71 (Aug 28, 2013)

itp a3 its just so handy.


----------



## Risky (Aug 28, 2013)

*SureFire P2X Fury Tactical Single-Output LED (EAG Model)*

This light still impresses me and is my go to light for any situation.


----------



## allan d (Aug 29, 2013)

My round body SureFire 6P, the one that started it all.


----------



## stevieo (Aug 29, 2013)

my 1st surefire, defender D3.


----------



## DuncanHynes (Aug 29, 2013)

This is easy, my HDS custom trit slotted Dragon clicky (HDS would be sad to loose now as they are no longer in production). And my WildCat V.2 when they were still hand epoxy filled and didn't have weird artifacts out of the lens.


----------



## cy (Aug 30, 2013)

allan d said:


> My round body SureFire 6P, the one that started it all.



sold my old 6P with original packaging and surefire pouch in a moment of weakness .. been regretting that for awhile ..

here's my EDC Li14430 shown next to an old Larry light CR2 head on an Arc AA body cut down by Larry.


----------



## MCN (Aug 31, 2013)

I can't imagine ever selling my Surefire U2. It's just so darn useful and I love the design, UI, everything really, even though it might not blast a million lumens.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Aug 31, 2013)

Eagletac P20A2 XR-E R2 (non-MKII model). I'll sell it if I find a light that takes 2 AA's that throws better.


----------



## Jimson (Aug 31, 2013)

*This is going to sound silly...*

My "newest" light is a 6C Maglite I bought right after I started reading this forum. There is no way under heaven I'd sell it, for the cost of replacing it would be at least 4 times what I paid. You see, a gentleman on eBay didn't know what he had, and didn't list it properly, so only one other person was bidding.  With a Malkoff LED it's an ideal light for me.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: This is going to sound silly...*

My 2 35 watt Sam's Club H.I.D. spotlights that I got for under $30 each with tax and shipping. Hard to find an H.I.D. spotlight available to replace one for under $150 plus shipping.

My older Fenix lights: I have a P3D Q5, a L2D Q5, a P2D Q5, a L1T Q2 (Leatherman branded), spare L1 and P2 series bodies and tailcaps (All these lights have interchangeable bodies, replaceable and repairable tailcaps, and no side switches that can screw up and not be replaced. I also have the lantern heads for them so I can use them as lanterns.)(All these lights can be locked out unlike newer lights thanks to patent lawsuits.)

My Fenix PD10 Titan R5 titanium light. (Only 1000 were made to my knowledge.)

My Quark QP2A R5 XP-G2 (my current favorite for the foreseeable future)

Gerber LX3.0 (I know it's old and outdated, but after hundreds of smacks and drops onto concrete and steel, it just won't die. It's a keeper.)


----------



## davyro (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll never sell my HDS 170T or my HDS Rotary,i'll also never sell my Surefire EB1 back up,I've just pulled the trigger on a Surefire E2D Ultra & if it performs the way I'm thinking it will after all of the reviews & opinions i read about it,that will also be a keeper


----------



## Tomcat! (Sep 1, 2013)

Ooh wow. These are gorgeous. They look like they should be in the hands of a Terminator!


----------



## Tomcat! (Sep 1, 2013)

easilyled said:


> My Tain Hyperluxes:-



Oops, sorry. This is what I meant:
"Ooh wow. These are gorgeous. They look like they should be in the hands of a Terminator!"


----------



## Tomcat! (Sep 1, 2013)

I wouldn't sell any of my 3 E2e or E1e. With the Veleno drop-ins, LF lamps, bored out tubes, and accessories, they are my daily go to lights because of their perfect form factor and versatility. And now that the line is no more, I wouldn't part with them for anything.


----------



## samwise (Sep 1, 2013)

My prized arc LS and the 5 body's I have collected to go with it.


----------



## think2x (Sep 1, 2013)

My Surefire M6 Magnumlight, it took me 4 years to talk myself into getting one.


----------



## hron61 (Sep 1, 2013)

think2x said:


> My Surefire M6 Magnumlight.



+1.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 2, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Wow easilyled, those must of cost you a few shiny pennies!



Thank you. They were not "budget" lights. 



Tomcat! said:


> Oops, sorry. This is what I meant:
> "Ooh wow. These are gorgeous. They look like they should be in the hands of a Terminator!"



Thanks.


----------



## DrBay (Sep 2, 2013)

My Surefire M6. It was my first big purchase high quality flashlight. Also, I bought it second hand from a really cool lady who served in our armed forces in the Middle East so that makes it that much more special to me. I did post a question seeking advice about a possible upgrade for it in the general topics forum.


----------



## clintb (Sep 3, 2013)

I wouldn't sell a single LiteFlux, those being: LF2x, LF2XT, LF3XT, LF5XT (black), and LF5XT (silver). All in perfect condition, and still EDC'd.

What else...hmm.
Modamag Draco w/AlTiN coating
Nitecore D10 w/Osram Golden Dragon emitter
Tiablo A10 w/single stage clicky
Bitz
RaidFire Spear
JetBeam TC-R2 #250 of 500
JetBearm TC-R1 #222 of 1000
Olight Titanium Infinitium #89 of 200


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 4, 2013)

clintb said:


> I wouldn't sell a single LiteFlux, those being: LF2x, LF2XT, LF3XT, LF5XT (black), and LF5XT (silver). All in perfect condition, and still EDC'd.
> 
> What else...hmm.
> Modamag Draco w/AlTiN coating
> ...



What so special about the RaidFire Spear and the Tiablo A10?


----------



## Sarlix (Sep 4, 2013)

My Nitecore D10 r2 - ramping UI. Its been faithful for 4 years and counting.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 9, 2013)

I had the D10.. Good light but I sold it cus i didn't like infinite brightness at the time..


----------



## LGT (Sep 9, 2013)

My HDS 140 twisty. Still useful, durable, and programable. Easy to clean and lube the threads, no worry about a faulty tailcap switch or leaking from one. Just a low maintenance reliable light.


----------



## Jash (Sep 20, 2013)

Probably my TK40. Not so impressive by today's standards, but it's a classic in its own right.


----------



## ASheep (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a few lights I'd never sell, including my E2e and my pair of Aviators (Red onion ring and a YG), but the pair that I will keep no matter what are these two beauties:







Ra 85Tr Twisty and HDS 100 HiCRI clicky. Certainly not bright by today's standards, but they are my all time favourite lights. The Golden Dragon in the 85Tr has a snowy white tint, it's the only cool white emitter I've ever liked. The SSC P4 in the HiCRI clicky was doing the HiCRI thing before it was cool, many members don't remember a time before everything was CREE X-Lamp based...

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Theron (Sep 21, 2013)

I wouldn't sell my D2, PD35, Ready-Made, Wildcat, MDC, E15, E05 or any other light I have with the exception of my Jetbeam SSC20. 

It's a nice light, but I plan to replace it with a Hound Dog. 

In fact, I wouldn't sell it, either. I'd rather gift it to someone. 

I got MD2s for all the guys in the family and MDCs for all the girls in the family for this coming Christmas. Maybe I can turn done of them into flashaholics. 

I'm becoming a Malkoff junkie myself.


----------



## zespectre (Sep 21, 2013)

Gosh there's some neat stuff in this thread. For myself I have an HDS EDC 60 and a Surefire L4 from "back in the day". Both have been lifesavers on many different occasions and I'd never get rid of either one.


----------



## yearnslow (Sep 21, 2013)

A recently acquired LX2. Great light and my EDC.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 21, 2013)

Eagletac D25A Nichia 219. I traded it away a year ago and just recently traded the guy back for it because I missed it so much, I will NOT let it go again


----------



## teacher (Sep 21, 2013)

Sadly......... for my wallet, most of them.


----------



## Rexlion (Sep 21, 2013)

I could part with any light I have, if offered enough. Several of them, you'd have to offer quite a bit more than I paid before I would let them go. But the light you'd have to offer me the most for is my *Quark RGB*. It's just too hard to replace that one.


----------



## djdawg (Sep 21, 2013)

My McGizmos .............there awsum


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 21, 2013)

A gift from the man himself. The value of the gesture goes infinitely way beyond the price of the light, something money just can't buy.


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 24, 2013)

There are a number of lights I won't part with, and some I now regret selling.

Top of the list is my oveready bored C2 HA, followed closely by a Quark Mini AA neutral first run with incredible tint.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 24, 2013)

Xeno s3a
It was a gift and only person considerate enough to know i'm a flashlight weirdo. I will hold it til it breaks or I die, whichever comes first.


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd probably keep my ARC LSH and my VIP.

The ARC was one of the first commercial high power LED flashlights.

The VIP (by Mr Bulk) was one of the first customs to have multi level output that was adjustable at the driver instead of by adding a resistor to the battery path. It's also the most expensive light I ever bought.

Dan


----------



## jimboutilier (Sep 28, 2013)

Maybe I'm not a true flashaholic as I don't really have any emotional attachment to any of my lights. They are just tools and while some may be better for a given application, I value them based mostly on their utility. Also with the pace of change in LED flashlights, I tend to buy mainstream brands sold in volume at reasonable prices that I won't feel bad about replacing with next years model. 

That said, I've never sold any - they just tend to migrate out as spares in cars, bags, drawers etc. and I would be loathe to part with any current EDC light. 

My my current favorite EDCs are:
- Veleno Designs Quantum D2
- EagleTac D25A Clicky 
- HDS EDC Executive 200 Clicky
- EagleTac D25LC2 Clicky
- Foursevens MiniML


----------



## fisk-king (Sep 28, 2013)

My beater Ra Clicky 200Cn (legacy) or as I like to call *her* 'ol faithful'.


----------



## clintb (Sep 28, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> What so special about the RaidFire Spear and the Tiablo A10?


RaidFire Spear just because of the crazy design. It's quite unique and I like it. The Tiablo because it's another that I like the looks and feel, though it certainly isn't as powerful as some of the lights today it still puts out a piercing column of light.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 28, 2013)

clintb said:


> RaidFire Spear just because of the crazy design. It's quite unique and I like it. The Tiablo because it's another that I like the looks and feel, though it certainly isn't as powerful as some of the lights today it still puts out a piercing column of light.



I never should have sold my Spear


----------



## Richub (Sep 29, 2013)

I could part with any light I currently own, if a replacement is found.  I don't currently own any custom lights, that would be a different matter.

But... When my granny died, and we were cleaning up her house, my mom came across an old flashlight I used to play with as a child, some 40 years ago now. 
She quietly put it in my hand, and there were the memories of me holding it in a dark cellar, just shining it around. I still clearly remember the thrill now as I write this.
That was my first ever flashlight, and my granny kept it in her house so I wouldn't lose it. 

At age 10 or so I lost interest in it, so my granny took out the batteries and stashed it in a box in the attic. Some 30 years later my mom found it there, and now it's in my closet.

This light I won't sell for any money.


----------



## Tracker II (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm probably at the point now where I should be thinning out my collection a little, but I cant ... I just ....I just can't. These lights are like children, they are all special in their own way. Please excuse me now, one of them needs their diapers, oops, I mean batteries changed.


----------



## Tkvthe2nd (Oct 4, 2013)

Quantum ti from the 2nd run...I love the little guys...just not the batteries


----------



## cland72 (Oct 9, 2013)

I still really like my EDC+ XPG2 triple. The only reason I would sell it is if I could get the same unit in Nichia 219 flavor.


----------



## Razzle (Oct 20, 2013)

I will always have the SF 9Z that I inherited from my dad. He used to use it at night, when he was outside smoking at the hospice place, to signal the nurses to come bring him back indoors.

Also, my faithful old 4D Maglight. That light has been carried in one motorbike saddlebag or another for 30 years or so. Seen a ton of miles and a bunch of camping trips.


----------



## Disciple (Oct 25, 2013)

easilyled said:


> My Tain Hyperluxes:-



Those two in the middle are amazing. The photography helps a lot too.


----------



## Disciple (Oct 25, 2013)

turbodog said:


> Minimags, and a ~30 year old mag 2d.



That's a lot of mini-Mags. There a digital camo version too; do you have one?


----------



## RIX TUX (Oct 25, 2013)

Right now it is my Surefire Fury. I bored it myself to take 18650 batteries. It is as solid as a rock, feels good in your hand, nice beam.

It's doesn't get much better.....ohhh but the P3X is coming out.......to be continued


----------



## m4a1usr (Oct 25, 2013)

Right now I'd have to say it's my 9AN Commander converted to LED. A cross between a 9P and 3C Maglite its tough not to like this ole hound dawg. I'm with others about the C2 with a EDC triple. That one has to be one of my most versatile carry lights. But when it all comes down to feel and function? That darn 9AN just has the weight and the decent throw of something giving confidence. But I'm thinking now about a 3 mode driver, while the single is simple, I can see it needing a setting down around 100 lumens for general purposes. But the rest of the herd? They can go anytime when the bux are enough. :nana:


----------



## easilyled (Oct 26, 2013)

Disciple said:


> Those two in the middle are amazing. The photography helps a lot too.



Thank you for the nice words.


----------



## Kauto (Oct 26, 2013)

I believe that would be my E1E with twisty switch and 250 lumen HiCri Veleno dropin mod.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 26, 2013)

Only my McGizmo Ti-PDS - all the other lights come & go.


----------



## JJohn (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't imagine ever selling my Jeff Hanko LF2XT. I use it every night and it is such a gem. Next to a large family portrait that I had made when my kids were little, it is probably my favorite possession. I also appreciate how Jeff helped me acquire such a rarity.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Oct 31, 2013)

Ive been off the board for a while with no extra flashlight money and have had to sell a few lights to make ends meet. I have spent time holding each of my lights deciding which ones I can bare to let go. There are at least 5 that I just cant let go period:

1. Bored C2 HA / Overeeady triple build
2. Bored Z3 Malkoff build
3. Muyschondt Aeon (I actually sold my first one and experienced great guilt. Never again)
4. HDS High CRI Clicky
5. Original Jetbeam RRT-0 without infinitely variable 

I am sure that I would have a most difficult time replacing these.


----------



## kelmo (Nov 14, 2013)

For me it would be my original Arc AAA-P and Arc AA along with the previously mentioned E2D, my 1st Surefire. Oddly enough I would not sell my all nitrolon yellow G2.

Hang in there Captain Spaulding!


----------



## markr6 (Nov 14, 2013)

My Zebralight H51w and H600w. With the tints apparently getting worse, not better, I can't give these up. They are a nice matching pair of neutral white.


----------



## cland72 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yellow G2 with M61LLL 219 - great light to have in the cabinet for the wife in case of power outage
4Sevens Mini123 HCRI - this is in my pocket every single day
Surefire C2-HA with M61L 219 - great all around light
Surefire P2X Fury - excellent glove box light


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 15, 2013)

Three of my flashlights come to mind, these are lights that do their job so well that I don't expect to have to replace them, period.

Furthermore, two of them (P60 format) can be upgraded easily so that provides additional confidence as to their longevity and long-term usefulness.

------------------------

*SureFire 7Z, modified to take 2x18650's
*It took me something like a year to find the host, then another year to get it modified to the way I wanted it. I'm slow but thorough. 

The light has a V3.10 Triple in it; I've been very happy with the dropin over the past few years, but I'm expecting to upgrade to a newer triple at some point. I'd probably still keep the existing triple for another of my SF's however, as it has proven to be an extremely reliable unit.







-----------------------------------

*SureFire C2 (older 'three flats' body style, w/ 'cross-hairs')












 



*Containing the Moddoo DD XP-G triple (only ~25 made, and never to be made again).

A perfect bedstand emergency light - overwhelming output, it always works and the combo is tough enough for just about anything.

(Credit for the pic below goes to ElectronGuru.)





-----------------------------------

*Lastly, my Mako Flood*.
I believe this to be the most efficient AAA light ever released, with something like ~60 hours of 'low' runtime from a NiMH AAA. There are AAA lights that have longer runtimes than this, but attain that at far lower outputs than the ~1-2 lumen 'low' mode of the Mako.

This light may also be one of the most reliable lights available; Enrique had that aspect as one of the key design criteria, and I see no reason to doubt it. The most important goal for an emergency backup light IMO.






-------------------------

The bottom line is that each of these lights fit their intended roles perfectly. Since all have proven their reliability to me, they are worth more to me than they would be to others, so there would really be no point to selling them, the way I see it.

- Kestrel


----------



## BVH (Nov 15, 2013)

My Spectrolab SX-16 NightSun.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 15, 2013)

Also have to toss in my mint Black Dorcy AAA model.

Possibly the rarest or rare flashlight models. It's only worth about $13, but its uber rare nature means I'm not parting with mine.


----------



## fredx (Nov 15, 2013)

BVH said:


> My Spectrolab SX-16 NightSun.


That is BAAD AZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## cland72 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kestrel said:


> SureFire 7Z, modified to take 2x18650's
> It took me something like a year to find the host, then another year to get it modified to the way I wanted it. I'm slow but thorough.
> 
> The light has a V3.10 Triple in it; I've been very happy with the dropin over the past few years, but I'm expecting to upgrade the host at some point. I'd probably still keep the existing triple for another of my SF's however, as it has proven to be an extremely reliable unit.
> ...



That's a great one right there. Love the use of the zerores shorty.


----------



## dbleznak (Nov 28, 2013)

I could never sell my LunaSols' or my McGizmonster


----------



## Search (Nov 28, 2013)

All of them would be a correct answer.. but two come to mind.

First is my E1B that I carried every day and night when I still worked for the Police Department for 3 years. My girlfriend has now stolen it as a bedside light but it saw every good and bad thing I did. Actually outlived all of the equipment I was given or owned.

Other is my LX2 that doesn't get used much anymore but like the E1B it was with me every time I suited up. It was just more of my main light. It rides on my EDC bag and enjoys retirement.


----------



## experimentjon (Nov 29, 2013)

There are a few.

Quark AA Neutral: This thing has been with me for a long time. Plus, I wouldn't be able to get much money out of it in its beat up condition. It's easily the best AA light I have ever used.

HDS High CRI: This was my original grail light, and I carried it with me for much of college. The color rendering and tint are perfect, and the wait or hunt to replace it would be difficult if I ever sold it. And also, the money it would fetch wouldn't be worth parting with such a time-tested and treasured light.

I would say this of my McGizmo Haiku as well, but honestly, if a High CRI Haiku came around, I might swap my XML version quite quickly.


----------



## Cerealand (Nov 29, 2013)

experimentjon said:


> There are a few.
> 
> Quark AA Neutral: This thing has been with me for a long time. Plus, I wouldn't be able to get much money out of it in its beat up condition. It's easily the best AA light I have ever used.
> 
> ...




There are two HCRI Haiku. Nichia 119 and 119V!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 30, 2013)

Fenix L0D AAA; Ti Muyshondt Nautilus CR2; ARC C AAA


----------



## Erik1213 (Nov 30, 2013)

Any Zebralight. Especially since they seem to be getting harder to find, not easier.


----------



## darkduude (Nov 30, 2013)

My SF P6. It's one of the original P6's. I have carried it and had it mounted on a few guns. It's a keeper!


----------



## degarb (Nov 30, 2013)

I would say, the light that I would not sell is my 2005 Lux I Brinkman Headlamp. This is likely the first Walmart high powered led headlamp. It claimed 17 hours at 1 watt (Probably 27 real ansi lumens) off a 3 watt-hour three AAA battery supply. (Yes, Anders, hype. But if not for the hype, it would have been at least 2008 before ever trying any wearable lighting--since there was that 100 lpw thresehold mark in my head.) In reality, I found roughly 3 hours of useful lux to see texture and color streaks. Certainly, on the bottom side of usefulness--yet, infinitely better than just fixed lighting. I use its 1000 candela as the meter stick against these 1000 candela lights. On gray cloudy days, I use it to see how far the lights have come since 2005.


----------



## Hallis (Nov 30, 2013)

When Ginseng did a production run of lights (the Polaris TK's) I was the first on board with it. His original Aurora build is what got me into flashlights to begin with. My light from that build, as far as I know, is the only one he modified to accept not only the reflectorized MR16 bulbs but also the Osram 64623 so mine also came with a modded socked, metal reflector, etc. I'd post pics but on the outside it just looks like any other pewter 3D mag. 

I've also got a Light Rover 2x123 that Mr. Bulk sent me as a prize for a little contest he ran years ago. I think he did an emitter swap and a few other things to it. 

My Arc4+ and Pellican Mighty-Lite I got from Carpe Diem way back in the day. 

In the past i've let go of one light that I regret getting rid of every day. I don't want to talk about that one.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 24, 2013)

I won't sell my Fenix LD-12 XP-E2 modded. It's has great throw.


----------



## jamie.91 (Dec 29, 2013)

My E2E with lumens factory bezel/drop in, it's fantastic, utterly awesome, I haven't purchased a light since I got it, I EDC it and it's replaced just about everything else I've use.


----------



## Fast LT1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Surefire E2D Ultra 
Surefire 6P
Inova XS - rebranded by snap on
Original Streamlight stinger, had almost 20 years.


----------



## RIX TUX (Dec 29, 2013)

I keeping this bad boy, search and rescue flame thrower. I have to wear gloves because it gets real hot.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dbleznak (Dec 29, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> I keeping this bad boy, search and rescue flame thrower. I have to wear gloves because it gets real hot.
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



That's hilarious!! I had that light at camp!!!! Wow, that brings back memories. I miss the late '80s


----------



## TKC (Dec 29, 2013)

*Yes, my Mc Gizmo Haiku & my Prometheous Alpha!*


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 29, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> I keeping this bad boy, search and rescue flame thrower. I have to wear gloves because it gets real hot.



LOL ... I actually used to EDC that light at one time. Years ago when I was a teenager and simply had zero interest in collecting lights. At the time, it put the 2AA Mini-Mag to absolute shame.


----------



## RIX TUX (Dec 29, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> LOL ... I actually used to EDC that light at one time. Years ago when I was a teenager and simply had zero interest in collecting lights. At the time, it put the 2AA Mini-Mag to absolute shame.


yes.........the output is not that bad


----------



## livewrongprojects (Dec 30, 2013)

i probably would never sell my SF C2 and G2 wich are both fitted with a malkoff M61LL. the C2 has always been my EDC and the G2 stays on the bedside table


----------



## markr6 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well I just sold the one I said I would never sell! Zebralight H600w. Had a perfect tint and good output. Recently upgraded to the H600w II and it also has a nice tint, so I figured I'd get some cash for the old one. I'll miss it!


----------



## Radio (Dec 30, 2013)

My "Larry Light" given to me right off his key chain, been on mine ever since, use it daily.

Thanks Larry!!!!!!


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 30, 2013)

Radio said:


> My "Larry Light" given to me right off his key chain, been on mine ever since, use it daily.
> 
> Thanks Larry!!!!!!



I can appreciate how one would be ... _*reluctant*_ ... to part with that.


----------



## Mattaus (Dec 31, 2013)

My megamag. It was my first "big" custom and I spent nearly a full year planning it. It turned out exactly how I wanted it to so I'm very proud of it. If I ever let it go it'd better be for something damn well worth it lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman231 (Jan 4, 2014)

Here here... LF3XT going strong !!

Budman


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Jan 6, 2014)

My first Surefire, a C2-HA. It's got a Nailbender HCRI dropin that makes it look like it's still running the P60, but just a little bit brighter. That light's been bashed and dropped and to four continents, from the Zambezi River to the scorching heat of Taiwan and Hong Kong. It's been appreciated by Surefire Reps at SHOT and IWA alike.

My Maratac Cu AAA, it was a gift from a friend and despite rarely seeing the light of day, (I keep it in my writing kit) it's very precious to me.

My Sunwayman V10R TI. Aside from being long-discontinued and therefore unavailable, this supposedly mass-produced light doesn't show up all that often, and with it's titanium grace and slick-as-anything magnetic control ring, is the only light I'd take with me to a swank event in my suit. It's also the first expensive light I bought after I got my first proper job, so it's a very solid representation of hard work and expended time and effort.

Lastly, my Surefire L1 Digital Lumamax. It's the last of the square-bodied L1's from the generation that was apparently produced for the shortest time. It's in perfect, spotless mint condition, and best of all, I bought it from a police officer who was a customer of mine after we were having a discussion about flashlights at work, I got a light I wanted, he got money which he used to buy a more "duty appropriate" light. Despite looking as pristine as the day it was built, it had been carried on the streets of London for a year, never taken from its pouch once.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 10, 2014)

Lol should I be 'That Guy'? So you people won't sell these lights? So if Bill Gates knocked on your door...


----------



## degarb (Jan 10, 2014)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Lol should I be 'That Guy'? So you people won't sell these lights? So if Bill Gates knocked on your door...



I suppose there is always a price.

However, I wonder if any light will, one day, have antique value? Will this be in the incan or the early leds?

How much are old carbide lamps selling more for collector value?


----------



## smokinbasser (Jan 10, 2014)

Just the lights I have bought.


----------



## ven (Jan 10, 2014)

Fenix tk51 mainly because it was a present off the kids for Christmas. But i also love the light,all the options available with flood/throw as well as feels nice in the hand.Very well built too as feels solid in every way so there are a few reasons why i would never sell my tk51


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 10, 2014)

degarb said:


> I suppose there is always a price.
> 
> However, I wonder if any light will, one day, have antique value? Will this be in the incan. or the early LEDs?
> 
> How much are old carbide lamps selling more for collector value?



Ironically, I think the fact that flashlight technology changes so quickly, even faster than computer tech., that antique value is nearly non-existent.

Years ago, before I got into lights, I saw a Streamlight Scorpion (Inca.) in a beautiful wood presentation case in the display window of a tourist trap shop. At one time, it was one of the best lights you could buy. Bar none. I bought one during my early flashaholic days. It's nice. Not as good as a stock old school SureFire 6P, but nice. I don't think I'd ever sell it. But at the same time, I don't see it having any antique value down the road. Though must admit, I like the old-timer concept of having a fixed reflector in an incandescent light and having a spare bulb, just in case, hidden underneath the tailcap. In that regard, the SL Scorpion is superior over the 6P. In every other way?... Yeah, SureFire.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Jan 10, 2014)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Lol should I be 'That Guy'? So you people won't sell these lights? So if Bill Gates knocked on your door...



There's a difference between simply selling a light and selling a light for an improbably large amount of money. Since we're being realistic in this thread, I assumed the former.


----------



## djdawg (Jan 11, 2014)

> I don't see it having any antique value down the road.


This to me is sad .......... I do have all these lights and tech. is changeing fast , so there soon to be outdated.


----------



## Redstorm (Jan 18, 2014)

My Surefire 6P which got me started with this flashlight hobby. Still in a very good condition as I rarely used it.


----------



## AVService (Jan 19, 2014)

Evidently I won't sell ANY of them!


----------



## JME. (Jan 19, 2014)

People sell their lights?


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Superdave (Jan 19, 2014)

My bored Z3 with a turbo head, RPM bezel and a Malkoff MD60. Not going anywhere.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 19, 2014)

degarb said:


> I wonder if any light will, one day, have antique value?



After learning about the multi-color emitter on the discontinued Quark RGB, years after its release, I ended up paying pretty good money for a used one. I suspect the Eagletac D25LC2 Color will have the same result in the future. If it becomes discontinued, I think they would hold more value for the lack of its unique design. Sure there's the SRT series and the like, but they don't quite have the same novelty as Quark RGB and the Eagletac D25LC2 Color. So those 2 are definitely on my "won't sell" list.


----------



## wjv (Jan 23, 2014)

degarb said:


> I suppose there is always a price.
> 
> However, I wonder if any light will, one day, have antique value? Will this be in the incan or the *early leds*?



Can be yours for $500 





First LED light I ever bought, so I probably would never sell it. Worth more to me in sentimental value than what anyone would ever actually be willing to pay for it. . . it's a 20+ year old Tekna.


----------



## funzel (Jan 24, 2014)

wjv said:


> it's a 20+ year old Tekna.



and still going strong :thumbsup:


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 24, 2014)

wjv said:


> Can be yours for $500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I happen to have some spare LED circuit boards that just might fit that thing...


----------



## wjv (Jan 25, 2014)

idleprocess said:


> I happen to have some spare LED circuit boards that just might fit that thing...



It's Pre-Circuitboard, Direct Drive! Tighten the head to turn on.


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 25, 2014)

wjv said:


> It's Pre-Circuitboard, Direct Drive! Tighten the head to turn on.



I have some boards that resemble those, however they're a bit larger in diameter, sized for up to 7 LED's. I guess they're for some other Tektite product. Bought them on a lark for cheap years ago then promptly forgot about them.


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a old G2 w a Malkoff 61WL- my first and great for outdoor walking/cooking. But...I would never sell my new MD2 with 361N (with H/L). The light just nails it in quality and mode selection. Would never sell it. Just know it.


----------



## JedSmith (Jan 28, 2014)

My Surefire 6Z. Had it for a very long time. Recently ordered a Malkoff upgrade for it. I'm looking forward to putting it back to use again. Its a great light.


----------



## Gatsby (Jan 30, 2014)

somewhat pedestrian I suppose but I have a Novatac 120P from the Henry days - it's modded with a beautiful to this day K2 TFFC TVOD emitter that is about perfect for me (and ups the output to 180 or so - again as much as I need). I have a three ice blue trit bezel on it. It works great and is smaller than the current HDS lights - so I can't see a reason to give it up. The Arc4/HDS/Novatac/Ra/HDS UI remains my favorite. I still use it regularly and it would be a nuisance to replace - plus there isn't anything on the market currently other than maybe a rotary that I could see filling it's spot.


----------



## Andde (Mar 13, 2014)

I guess i'll never part with my LF2XT. Thought i lost it for a couple of times, but luckily i've always found it  
I really like that small companion


----------



## GregY (Mar 13, 2014)

Nope, not a one.

If I had any lights I had a particular sentimental attachment to (like I do with my first SAK) I'd never sell. But I don't, so lacking sentimental value they're all expendable should a better replacement (and yes our lights keep getting better all the time) come along. The only limiting factor is that I have a bunch of lights that still have enough utility, that they are worth more to me than anyone would be willing to pay for. (Along those lines, if anyone has any old Fenix L1T v2.0's sitting around that they'd be willing to let go cheap, I'd be willing to talk. )


----------



## ugrey (Mar 19, 2014)

I cannot sell the good old days: Arc AAA, Arc LSH-P, SF G2 (my first Surefire, kind of like getting a very cheap sample of CRACK - more, More MORE!!!!) and probably not my 2cd generation SF M3. I am also kinda partial to my first SF M6.


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Mar 22, 2014)

My Oveready Fire Red 9P bored for 18500's using Torchlab's short run of Triple XP-G2 4000K led. Stellar. Talk about a creamy wall of white on high.


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 23, 2014)

I've passed on a many-a-light, but have to keep the classic SureFire A2 Aviator.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 23, 2014)

OSTS TN31mb[470Kcd] Michael did not make any of these since his original batches. This was laying around and UPDATED[XPG2-S2] 9 months after he made the others, hence 40Kcd to 70Kcd more throw!:thumbsup:

Also my K40vn and TK61vn[622Kcd!]

As you can see I love THROWERS,,,,,,,,,The beauty is we have a lot to choose from,edc's, custom, modded ect.!


----------

